# Sao Miguel Azoren



## smoove (6. August 2004)

Hat irgendwer in Sao Miguel (Azoren) schonmal in den Kraterseen geangelt?


----------



## smoove (6. August 2004)

*AW: Sao Miguel Azoren*

;+;+;+War den wirklich noch keiner von euch auf den Azoren;+;+;+


----------



## ThomasL (6. August 2004)

*AW: Sao Miguel Azoren*

hallo smoove

doch, ich war mal auf den Azoren, auch auf San Miguel, ist aber ein paar Jahre her. Wir haben es aber nie in den Kraterseen probiert, es soll dort Karpfen und in ein paar Seen auch Forellen geben. Wir waren anfangs September dort, eigentlich ideale Zeit für Blue Marlin, war aber absolut tote Hose in dem Jahr, waren einfach keine Fische da. Ein Jahr später wurde dann in der gleichen Woche ein neuer Europarekord Blue Marlin gefangen.


----------



## smoove (6. August 2004)

*AW: Sao Miguel Azoren*

Habe gehört das es da Hechte und Barsche gibt. Der Lago Azul ist ziemlich groß (392 ha). Die Einheimischen angeln aber alle im Meer ---> Süßwasserfisch ??? schmeckt der den... . Denke das man da ne gute Chance auf nen kapitalen Hecht hat. Vieleicht hat ja jemand en paar Tips wie man am besten in nem Kratersee angelt. Denke der wird ziemlich tief sein.

 @ThomasL

 Schade das es mit dem Blue Marlin nicht geklappt hat war aber bestimmt trotzdem gut die Landschaft muß ja super sein.


----------



## ThomasL (7. August 2004)

*AW: Sao Miguel Azoren*

@smoove

Ja, die Landschaft ist super, auch alles schön grün, man sieht, dass es nicht Inseln sind, auf denen es zuwenig regnet wie z.B. Kanaren oder Kapverden. Es ist vom her Klima angenehm, ich habs nicht gerne zu heiss.


----------



## Magnus (2. September 2004)

*AW: Sao Miguel Azoren*

Hej

Ich wohnte 2002 sechs Monaten auf Sao Miguel, Azores. 
Folgende Seen kannst du da probieren 
(mein Favourite war Lagoa do Fogo.):

*Lagoa do Furnas: Karpf (gross), Forelle, Hecht, Barsch, Zander 
*Lagoa do Fogo: Forelle, Karpf
*Sete Cidades: Karpf, Hecht, Barsch
*Lagoa do Sao Bras: Black bass

Angelkarte - eine Karte für alle Seen - kostet ein Paar Euro und bekommst du in Landwirtschaftsministerium, Ponta Delgada.

Ha de´
/Magnus


----------

